# Summer sausage and beef sticks



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

So with all the talk of landjaegers I got to thinking about its' relatives: Summer Sausage and beef sticks. Having lived in Wisconsin for a while and marrying a cheesehead, I got exposed to all sorts of upper midwest cuisine. Before I lived there my exposure to those items were limited to Slim Jims (bleah) and Pepperidge Farms summer sausage. Living up there opened my eyes to some of the better quality material. With that said, my all around favorites go to Jims Blue Ribbon summer sausage and beef sticks. If you can find these babies you will be impressed by their flavor and quality. Anyone have any others that are worth commenting on? I think Jacks and Old Wisconsin are okay, but being made for the mass market, they just don't really cut it for me.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am lucky enough to have several friends who are hunters, and they keep me supplied in venison jerky and sausage. I haven't seen any of these types of sticks mass marketed, but would love to hear if anyone has.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

Unfortunately, in many states, there are laws forbidding the sale of venison products.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Tredegar said:


> Unfortunately, in many states, there are laws forbidding the sale of venison products.


Gotcha, likely why I haven't seen these products mass marketed.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

My sons butcher makes a great venison baloney,nice and spicey...


----------

